# 110 Gallon Tank on a Petsmart Stand.



## Ryanagon (May 7, 2014)

Welp... what a first post... but I might have screwed up here. So recently getting back in to the hobby after a couple years hiatus.. I've always had my 55 gallon tank set up but haven't done much with it... just some community fish etc. Anyway, I had a sudden resurgence of interest into keeping African Cichlids again but my desires got the better of me. I've always wanted bigger... the biggest tank I have ever had was my 55 (had several tanks mind you) and as I was sitting there looking at the stand my 55 gallon tank was sitting on I realized I could fit a bigger tank on that baby... so at first I was going to go for a 90 gallon but realized there was a 110 gallon with a 48"x18" footprint that would fit on that stand.

We live in a smaller place now but somehow I managed to get my wife to agree to me purchasing a 110 gallon tank telling her I already had a stand, lights, enough filtration etc for everything... I just needed a new tank and the fish! So in my haste I ran out and bought this 110 gallon and then it donned on me that I didn't know if the stand could even support it! Of course, looking at Petsmart's website at the stand I have had for years now, it says that it supports up to 75 Gallons (or 900 lbs). Now... we all know that typically a company will err heavily on the side of caution with this stuff to cover themselves... I feel like it should be okay but I must admit I am nervous and looking for opinions from people that just simply know more than me.

The stand I have is the Top Fin Center Shelf Aquarium Stand:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I am not familiar with the construction design of that stand and the fact it does have a maximum load rating of 900 lbs., I would be hesitant to use it for your new 110G tank.

If you are handy, you could build a simple 2x lumber stand or you could dress it up to look more furniture like.


----------



## andywoolloo (Apr 12, 2014)

I wouldn't chance it. That's one heavy tank when filled


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

You're over the weight limit with just that much water. Then figure tank weight and substrate. Either buy a stand capable of handling a 110 gal. aquarium or build one.


----------



## Monster Mac (May 10, 2014)

i probably wouldn't chance it either, you are right they do rate them for lower then what they are. Usually it goes safe wieght load but the next one is breaking weight load. Wouldn't want to find that out in my house. I would however definetly do the 90 especially if you're doing a DIY 3D rock background to take away some of the water and replace with lighter material. See if they'll exchange it for a 90. Good luck to you, interested if you end up putting the 110 on.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

If you're still within the return period for the tank (average is 30 days) I would just return it and pick up a 75G tank. The extra height of the 110 gal is going to be virtually useless to Mbuna, haps and peacocks anyways. Not to mention, have you ever worked in a 24"+ deep aquarium? You can barely touch the bottom, your armpits get soaked, and they hurt... it sucks.

Just out of curiosity, what equipment (lights, filters, heater, powerheads, etc) do you have for this project? What fish did you want to put in there?


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I would keep the 110 and search craigslist for a used 75, or 90 gallon stand. They are 48 x 18. Or build a stand.

Your problem is you are trying to put a 18" tank on a 12" stand. I don't know how you were thinking of pulling that off? Your stand is worth a good amount to resell. I'm sure if you sell the 55 tank and stand, you can get a proper stand for the 110 without spending a dime!


----------

